# How to make your ORV street legal



## Jesse Hullihe (Oct 17, 2019)

FYI, non residents who drive in michigan more than 90 days must register and insure the vehicle in Michigan, if your permanent address is in Michigan then your vehicles need to be registered in Michigan also. Registering An Out Of State Vehicle In Michigan: Here's What To Know (michiganautolaw.com)


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

Jesse Hullihe said:


> my wolverine x4 is street legal along with dirt bike i own. Street legal the side by side allows you to camp at any park and drive from your RV park, state or private, to the trails\ roads you want to ride at as most RV parks are off of M roads. Most state parks you can not drive an ORV from with the street legal you can but you will need a state park pass for that vehicle. You also get access to all the M roads to get to any hotel\gas and restaurant you want to go to with your family. a lot of forest roads are closed to off road vehicles but open to street legal vehicles. The best trails in Michigan are not accessible via an off-road sticker. This gives you the ability to create your own big loops of where you want to ride and the speeds you want to ride at. being stuck at 25mph really sucks or sides of the road picking up all the loose nails in your tires. State Farm is the only insurance company I know in Michigan that insures it. I pay $480 a year for full coverage. To be honest, I would not own a side by side in Michigan unless i could make it street legal. I have before and its just not worth it. the riding opportunities suck for SXS in Michigan as a ORV. FYI, if your a hunter now you can use your side by side to get out to those hunting spots that no one else is at.


I have a SXS and have no desire to ever get it street legal. The wear and tear isn't worth it. They aren't designed to run at 55 mph for miles and miles. Now that the NFS and State opened up pretty much all the forest roads in the LP I can ride to any hunting spot a plated vehicle can. Speed limit on a NFS road is 35 max anyway. Not many places I can't I can't ride in Lake County other than on an M road, which is no big deal.


----------



## Jesse Hullihe (Oct 17, 2019)

If you live there, especially near where your hunt, i can understand that. if you have to travel there and camp (camp as in RV park) not tent camp on public lands or stay at hotel. it doesn't work.


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

Jesse Hullihe said:


> If you live there, especially near where your hunt, i can understand that. if you have to travel there and camp (camp as in RV park) not tent camp on public lands or stay at hotel. it doesn't work.


Plenty of campgrounds around that allow ORV's and some of them are DNR campgrounds. Just have to do some research.


----------



## Jesse Hullihe (Oct 17, 2019)

Here is the list that allow ORV's from the campground. ORV Accessible Campgrounds - VVMapping.com


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

Jesse Hullihe said:


> Here is the list that allow ORV's from the campground. ORV Accessible Campgrounds - VVMapping.com


The list is much larger than that if you count all the private campgrounds that now cater to ORV's.


----------



## mac66 (Apr 4, 2017)

Jesse Hullihe said:


> Once you street legal your sxs it is no longer a side by side. it is an assemble vehicle so has the same rights and legal requirements that your licensed pickup truck does. So if you can take your truck there you can take your street legal side by side. the state of Michigan website has the forms and requirements required to make your vehicle street legal. you will get a new VIN and title as an assemble vehicle when it is done. it is no longer titled as an off road vehicle.


Or you could title and license it in SD for less money through the mail without an inspection and then just transfer it to mi.


----------



## Jesse Hullihe (Oct 17, 2019)

That dont work anymore If the vin shows up as an offroad vehicle in SOS database they wont do it. Been there tried that.


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

Jesse Hullihe said:


> That dont work anymore If the vin shows up as an offroad vehicle in SOS database they wont do it. Been there tried that.


I know a couple of Michigan residents that are still running South Dakota plates on their SxS. They went that route when Michigan stopped plating them for a few years.


----------

